# whats the best airride setup for a mk3 jetta



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey, ive got a 98 jetta vr wanna bagg it getting tired of the coil overs.. not too familiar with air ride so if anyone can help me out, what is the best way to go brand wise and such.. also looking to buy a complete air ride kit setup.. please if anyone can help me out id appreciate it. thanx


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome to the Air Suspension Forum sub-culture.

I at one time had a similar question to yours. and at the time the answer was of course a vary noble and prophetic answer, i now wish to pass this on to you.

The Best Setup for a Mk3 Jetta (or any car) is one that you first fully understand (i.e. grasp each components duty), and second fits your style, after all this is your car and that makes it an extension of your person.

so i do understand you may have no clue where to start, or what your even looking at half the time, but first i think you need to just do some reading, some observing that may get you where you need to be or at least in the right direction, it will defiantly give you appreciation for this dynamic suspension that many people are very passionate about.

alright ill stop lecturing. 

Check out this Link to a Updated FAQ : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898405-(FAQ-Update)&highlight=FAQ+Update
before u disregard this advice, take the time to scroll down the FAQ link and click on all the "MK3 Bulid threads"
Many have good pictures and will get you a firm idea of whats out there.

Also when looking to purchase, some manufactures will be listed on that site, and once you know what your looking for feel free to contact one of the many Forum Sponsered Companies that Troll along here

-Kevin 
-Will
-Andrew
-Jesse
-Matt

and im sure there are plenty of experts on these pages with helpful tips.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

airlift:thumbup:


----------



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

*VWRedcoat * thank you for the great advice i will definately and have been reading into it


----------



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

J*ayy* yea i heard thats the way to go.. all i gotta do is find a nice kit.. you think its worth buying brand new bcuz i was looking for something in awesome condition but used


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You need some of these:










(Air Lift MK3 struts)


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

^ Yes he does


----------



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

and where can i get "some of those"lol i was looking for a used kit or maybe brand new... anyone know or have?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

vr6inside98 said:


> J*ayy* yea i heard thats the way to go.. all i gotta do is find a nice kit.. you think its worth buying brand new bcuz i was looking for something in awesome condition but used


i recommend buying a new kit from bag riders 

i love my kit and will was really easy to get in touch with and u can lay frame:thumbup:


----------



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

you purchased it right from the site? you remeber the average cost for everything?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

vr6inside98 said:


> you purchased it right from the site? you remeber the average cost for everything?


yea i ordered from bagriders.com

and ill pm you the price


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've got a set of Mk3 fronts in stock and some rears in Austria. 

We also have killer deals on AccuAir management setups!


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You need some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmm I need those for my mk2. I'm tired of my bag over coil setup. Can you just give them to me cause I don't want to pay. Thanks! lol


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We've got a set of Mk3 fronts in stock and some rears in Austria.
> 
> We also have killer deals on AccuAir management setups!


ve

i pmd steveo about the rears and was wondering if a deal could be struck, pm me the price if you read this :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vr6inside98 said:


> you purchased it right from the site? you remeber the average cost for everything?


You can get them on our website any time, we have many kits in stock 

MKIII Front Sturts - $630.00 + Shipping

MKIII Rear Struts - $630.00 + Shipping

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

im in the process of turboing my jetta so tryina save a few bux.. im looking for a used but good conidion air ride setup complete front and back bags and everything just to bolt up and go.. if anyone is selling a complete bag kit please let me know.. thanxx


----------

